# mix marriage in uae



## setcard (Jan 6, 2010)

I am a Catholic living in UAE. My Fiancee is a Muslim Sri Lankan Citizen with permenant residence status in UAE. Any one please advise if there is any legal hinderrance to us getting married over here. We want a church wedding in UAE and he does not mind converting to Christianity for this purpose.


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

setcard said:


> I am a Catholic living in UAE. My Fiancee is a Muslim Sri Lankan Citizen with permenant residence status in UAE. Any one please advise if there is any legal hinderrance to us getting married over here. We want a church wedding in UAE and he does not mind converting to Christianity for this purpose.


I am assuming that you are female? I don't think this will be possible - You would have to convert to Islam in order for this marriage to be recognized and he could be done for Apostasy. I don't know much about laws in Dubai in regards to this, but considering it is an Islamic Emirate - he would surely have major problems, if authorities caught on.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Neelam1982 said:


> I am assuming that you are female? I don't think this will be possible - You would have to convert to Islam in order for this marriage to be recognized and he could be done for Apostasy. I don't know much about laws in Dubai in regards to this, but considering it is an Islamic Emirate - he would surely have major problems, if authorities caught on.


That's not true. Muslim man can marry Christian woman in Shariah Court, it's allowed. Vice versa (muslim woman to christian man) is not. However I don't think he can convert to Christian in UAE, he can do in back in Sri Lanka instead. And why would he convert??? You can just get married in Islamic Court and that's it. You will need your father to be present otherwise a document from him that he does not mind you to marry this man, bla bla bla and you need to find a Christian sponsor (representative) to represent your father if he is absent in the Court. It can be anybody of your friends or colleagues.


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> That's not true. Muslim man can marry Christian woman in Shariah Court, it's allowed. Vice versa (muslim woman to christian man) is not. However I don't think he can convert to Christian in UAE, he can do in back in Sri Lanka instead. And why would he convert??? You can just get married in Islamic Court and that's it. You will need your father to be present otherwise a document from him that he does not mind you to marry this man, bla bla bla and you need to find a Christian sponsor (representative) to represent your father if he is absent in the Court. It can be anybody of your friends or colleagues.


Sorry - yes you are right. I was a bit confused about the gender of the person that posted this. Muslim man can marry Christian (or Jewish) woman.


----------



## MBA (Apr 21, 2010)

You live in Sharjah, a very conservative.I do not think it's a big problem in that
But the transfer of women from Islam to Christianity, I do not think Omraadi
But you are redirected to Islam from Christianity avoids many problems.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Industrial Nomad said:


> BUT NEVER THE OTHER WAY AROUND, IF THAT'S EQUALITY THEN I'M AN ANTARCTIC PENGUIN:confused2::confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be deported from the country for such statements.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

MBA said:


> You live in Sharjah, a very conservative.I do not think it's a big problem in that
> But the transfer of women from Islam to Christianity, I do not think Omraadi
> But you are redirected to Islam from Christianity avoids many problems.


I will clear it once again... Muslim person CANNOT convert to anything else in this country.


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

The best thing you can do it go out for a vacation to any other country , get married and come back .Simple as that.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are a child, born into a muslim family, but you decide you wish to be a christian/hindu/whatever before the age of 18, can they make this own decision in life?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are a child, born into a muslim family, but you decide you wish to be a christian/hindu/whatever before the age of 18, can they make this own decision in life?


Dunno the answer Jynx, but why have you directed the question to a particular age ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That is around the legal age of becoming an adult ?? I didnt know what that was here. Just more curious if as a child, you have any say in your religion or if your parents stick it on paper, you are stuck in it or have to leave the country to change to what you desire.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are a child, born into a muslim family, but you decide you wish to be a christian/hindu/whatever before the age of 18, can they make this own decision in life?


nope! not if that child is in a muslim country.


----------

